# wilderness systems pungo 140 VS. native



## hlsjmc1 (Jun 30, 2007)

i'm looking to purchase a yak for fishing, i paddled the pungo and its a very good boat. has anyone had any experience with the native water craft

or any other suggestions

thanks

jc


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You can stand in the Native, and it has optional skirts that make it as seaworthat as any SINK.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

hlsjmc1 said:


> i'm looking to purchase a yak for fishing, i paddled the pungo and its a very good boat. has anyone had any experience with the native water craft
> 
> or any other suggestions
> 
> ...



Forget the Pungo, great Yak, but it is not really as EZ to manage your gear while fishing. 

Like Cory said,.... the Native Magic, or Ultimate are sweet boats. The design is awsome,.... roomy and comfortable. The seat almost tempted me to try kayaking again. Its like sitting in a lawn chair. Its the most comfortable paddle boat I have ever been in. But I would only recommend the Native boats if you were going to stay inside the inlets or shallows . The reason I say this is ..... If you were to tip the boat over, it has the potential to swamp. The skirts help, but the water still can flood the boat from the cock pit area. A experienced paddler could cope with this situation under most conditions, but for a new paddler , it could spell disaster.

For your first FISHING kayak, go with a "SOT" thats comfortable on your azz, and has the best layout for your gear. Screw speed,.... its not that much of a difference for most "SOTS". I owned a Tarpon T-160 and a Prowler 13. It would take me about 10 minutes longer to paddle to the 1st Island (HRBT) from Crab Creek. I used to do that trip alot. The Tarpon was faster, but not by much. The Tarpons are nice boats, but the cock pits suck compared to the P-13, or alot of other FISHING kayaks.

In other words, go paddle all the boats that you can get your hands on. Not just for 5 minutes at a times, but for 3-4 hours.


----------



## hlsjmc1 (Jun 30, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> Forget the Pungo, great Yak, but it is not really as EZ to manage your gear while fishing.
> 
> Like Cory said,.... the Native Magic, or Ultimate are sweet boats. The design is awsome,.... roomy and comfortable. The seat almost tempted me to try kayaking again. Its like sitting in a lawn chair. Its the most comfortable paddle boat I have ever been in. But I would only recommend the Native boats if you were going to stay inside the inlets or shallows . The reason I say this is ..... If you were to tip the boat over, it has the potential to swamp. The skirts help, but the water still can flood the boat from the cock pit area. A experienced paddler could cope with this situation under most conditions, but for a new paddler , it could spell disaster.
> 
> ...


thanks for your in put...i plan on testing the ultimate this wkend......i will also test the majic ...is the magic considered a SOT

the only thing that turns me off to a SOT is the exposure the the elements (sun mostly, wind cold) i do not plan on taking it out in the dead of winter but march thru oct is not out of the question.....in in MD

thanks

jc


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*I seriously..................*

Thinking about pulling the trigger on one myself.

The weight should be EZ enuff on my cranky lumbar.


----------

